# Company on strike



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I’ve been in this building for over 32 years, grown a lot of friendships. I’m not in the union and I refuse to be, I see no need to pay someone for me to keep my job when my work ethic does that for me, I’m a supervisor between management and the union floor workers. They’ve been on strike for 14 days now over what I feel is petty ****.. but I see both sides and not talking is the problem, knuckleheads on both sides.. I’ve been there 32 years and this is the first time I’ve really thought about walking away.. sucks too because I really do have a lot of friends here and enjoy the challenge of my daily job... no questions here just kinda venting a little..


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

ezbite said:


> I’ve been in this building for over 32 years, grown a lot of friendships. I’m not in the union and I refuse to be, I see no need to pay someone for me to keep my job when my work ethic does that for me, I’m a supervisor between management and the union floor workers. They’ve been on strike for 14 days now over what I feel is petty ****.. but I see both sides and not talking is the problem, knuckleheads on both sides.. I’ve been there 32 years and this is the first time I’ve really thought about walking away.. sucks too because I really do have a lot of friends here and enjoy the challenge of my daily job... no questions here just kinda venting a little..


Been there.I was a union chemical plant operator for 17 yrs and then salary department manager/technical advisor for 27 yrs .Operated the plant when union fellows were on strike one time .They understood....I was a "working mans " supervisor .I was friends with many of the guys just not outside work .They knew if I asked them to do something it wouldn't be anything I wouldn't do myself.In fact if they moaned about something manual I would just do it at times to show them I wasn't above helping out .Not too many people on the salary side could get away with that ! What your describing is just the way people are .Don't let it get to you !


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

We are in hard times right now. Everyone is stressed about one thing or another. It’s easy to get frustrated. If you have a good job I would stay the course.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

It feels good just to write stuff sometimes. 

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Venting feels good sometimes. No worries.

I'm not your CPA...but I play one on TV....or in my office at least.

You should only quit or retire when your finances let you. Everything else is just noise. 

BTW: Wait until you watch the MLB owners and players squabble in the coming months. They will redefine "petty".


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I Don’t need to work, I get VA benefits, I enjoy my friendships and this is what’s getting at me.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> I Don’t need to work, I get VA benefits, I enjoy my friendships and this is what’s getting at me.


If you don't need to work Retire!! Life is too short.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

ezbite said:


> I’ve been in this building for over 32 years, grown a lot of friendships. I’m not in the union and I refuse to be, I see no need to pay someone for me to keep my job when my work ethic does that for me, I’m a supervisor between management and the union floor workers. They’ve been on strike for 14 days now over what I feel is petty ****.. but I see both sides and not talking is the problem, knuckleheads on both sides.. I’ve been there 32 years and this is the first time I’ve really thought about walking away.. sucks too because I really do have a lot of friends here and enjoy the challenge of my daily job... no questions here just kinda venting a little..


I have no issues with unions other than when they take control. Management and union members have to act in a companies best interest. Yes they are great when they work. Now after that here is some background. I was a manger with 13 Teamsters in our location. It was two armed camps with them and the company. They more or less ran the place. Everything was a safety issue. Our company would not go to arbitration after proving wrongful issues. They though it was cheaper to knuckle under than face a huge fine for a small infraction. The insane issues I had to face were because they did not realize every issue created precedence. Needless to say they changed business names and broke the union with new people.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I work with an 80 year old veteran that wants to go to part time.I thanked him for 38 years of military service but ,man life is to short.He gets one hell of a pension from the military.He deserves every penny ,but if I have to work that long it would suck.I worked for a while in the steel mill and there was a man there that started in 1945 and worked over 65 years the last I heard.You only play this game once and if you like to work like that more power to you.I already see myself declining from when I was young,so I want to still hunt and fish and travel.My father took early retirement at 59 and lived to 92,never regretted it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

snagless-1 said:


> I work with an 80 year old veteran that wants to go to part time.I thanked him for 38 years of military service but ,man life is to short.He gets one hell of a pension from the military.He deserves every penny ,but if I have to work that long it would suck.I worked for a while in the steel mill and there was a man there that started in 1945 and worked over 65 years the last I heard.You only play this game once and if you like to work like that more power to you.I already see myself declining from when I was young,so I want to still hunt and fish and travel.My father took early retirement at 59 and lived to 92,never regretted it.


Thank you


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Tom, When it is time for you to leave, you will know it. There is nothing anyone can say here , that should be relevant. Give yourself some time, with good health, to enjoy life. John


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

It’s all relevant brother, that’s why I’m so distraught..


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

I know the guys at Deere and Company aren't making any friends. We are in the middle of harvest and guys are sitting because they can't get John Deere parts. Now I don't deny someone trying to fight to better his life but they must be aware that their actions are affecting someone else's lively hood. People are trading in their green combines for red ones so Deere is losing customers. Kind of like cutting off your nose to spite your face. I hope it's worth it to them.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Vent away brother! I’m only 43 but feel your issues. Not sure your age but if I was under similar circumstances and over 62 I’d be gone. Guess it all depends on the financial situation. I’ve made a ton of friendships where I work but if I was gone tomorrow nothing would change between them. I have guys from my prior job from 13 years ago I still see on a weekly basis. Good friends are, well good friends. You don’t have to work together but I understand the connection. Good luck with whatever route you choose.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I have had to deal with unions screwing the employees and non union companies trying to screw employees. Which ever side you stand on with whatever issues are happening at your work defend it. Weather it be the side the employees are on or the company. Fight for what's right. I know you say you have friends at work but we go to work to make a living not friends. Do what's best for you and don't worry about if someone likes you for it or not.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> I have had to deal with unions screwing the employees and non union companies trying to screw employees. Which ever side you stand on with whatever issues are happening at your work defend it. Weather it be the side the employees are on or the company. Fight for what's right. I know you say you have friends at work but we go to work to make a living not friends. Do what's best for you and don't worry about if someone likes you for it or not.


If you are respected you don't have to be friends per say .


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Well we’re still on strike.. guess I shouldn’t say we’re.. I’m not on strike. I’m put in close
To 115 hrs in 2 weeks and been crossing the line daily.. many of my friends understand that I have to cross their line.. I don’t, I’ll get fired, they get their contract and I’ll still be fired.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Hang in there buddy.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Bad spot to be in, with choices to make ..... as Bob said..... hang in there


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

My secret to life is being too dumb to quit.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

The strike is finally over, they return to work today. I’m sure there will be some tension


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Glad it's over. Unfortunately it's all a necessary evil. Me personally its good to see a group stick together for something they want to change in this world of everyone out for themselves.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Seen that story yesterday and glad it's over for you. Hopefully the work environment gets back to normal for you soon. 

Kip


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Glad it’s over Tom. I know you were burned out. Extra cash is good but quality of life trumps it.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

I agree with Bob.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Ending the “working“ life chapter can be a double-edged sword! I worked 38 yrs as “Salaried“(extra hours expected, but not for pay) for a multi billion dollar company. I tried to do something valuable to the Company‘s bottom line everyday I was there! When I turned 50(or so), my good, old school!, “work ethic” wasn’t worth chit! I begin to think/feel I had a target on my back! No pay increases forthcoming since I was at “top of my scale”-BS. My hot-shot manager had no idea of what I did-and didn’t really want to find out! I observed a lot of “less tenured“ employees screwing off, pretending to work when the “man” was on the floor!, reading FB, checking ball scores, doing golf league reports, etc. And they were hiring in for what I was making! I stuck it out til 60, then took the “buy out”-early retirement! That was 15 yrs ago and retirement has Not been even close to what “I thought“ it would be!(Many reasons!) Now, thinking I should have stayed put “just for spite”, til they threw me out!(They frequently used threats of “possible layoffs coming” for senior level salaried people to “push” them out. Just don’t let your “emotions“ make your decisions for you!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I worked 34 years at UPS and loved what I did for a living. I had to go on disability for about 6 weeks with an injury. During that time the world changed with the virus outbreak. When it was time to go back I just had no interest in going back. The job was going to change some and I was ready to move on with my life. The best choice I ever made. I still golf, fish and hunt with the very same people I worked with. Just because you retire, doesn't mean the friendships have to end. In fact I probably spend more time with them now and we enjoy the things we do together a lot more. Just a thought.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

You are one of the lucky few!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> You are one of the lucky few!


Everyone I know that’s retired is loving it. Retirement takes decades of planning.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

[QUOTE-“The best choice I ever made. I still golf, fish and hunt with the very same people I worked with. Just because you retire, doesn't mean the friendships have to end.”QUOTE]
I did the same thing, then members of my “ group” moved South, or passed away-a few were still working and didn’t have time for an old fart! Things can happen(change) Fast! Then, besides getting “older”, maybe sick!(what you used to do “pre-retirement” in a few hours now can take “days”), there's more running around/errands to do(esp. if you are married!), not to mention “needy” family members and friends. Seems everyone in your(MY) circle thinks you have an infinite amt of “free time”-and resources(including ‘monetary’ ones)! You make plans, then someone calls and practically demands your help or participation. Noone can “plan for these variables”! “Time Flies in retirement”! Weeks while working, seem to go by like days now. Hopefully, anyone reading this will get to retirement-and, just maybe, Not find this to be true!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Sounds like you had 32 years without any job actions or strikes. Thats a good run.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm thinking of working again ...... to many jobs being unfilled ...... places hurting for people
Key word in this is....... thinking ......


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

A lot of people are against unions. I am not a big pro union, I will say this, they are a nessary evil. I know you say, My work ethic is good. I, have worked union and non union. Both places stunk. Did not matter how good your work ethic was. Did not matter how good you did your job. What matterd was how good you can kiss butt. Union or nonunion, what matters is the magement. You have good management, no you do not need a union, you have bad magmenent, Any thing goes.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Worked from the time I was 18 till I turned 60, mill offered buyouts, I took one. Wasn't ready but thought what the hell and took it. Now eighteen years later have not regretted one single day, best move I ever made. Get to fish, hunt , or whatever else I want to do when I want to do it. Don't have much extra cash but the wife and I are surviving just fine. Do it again in a heart beat....


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I've worked in 2 unions, went through a couple strikes during my time ....none I voted for..... one it took an act of God to get fired (factory) the other (trade union ironworker)....for any reason they wanted you could be..... but locked up with a couple local companies that when they had work ....I worked do to my work ethics(I made them money) with no complaints who was hiring them(the company) worked with a great bunch of guys in different trades...... big jobs not so much..... but they didn't last long for various reason ...... glad I worked the last trade union 30years at 55 .... retired..... thank goodness no one listened to some of the "click" wanting all of the raise put on the check and not bumping up benefits(health insurance & retirement) looking at the long run , why we have what we have now , and very good work


----------

